# need a friend



## 4mymirage (Nov 14, 2003)

A friend has lost a mini to colic. His companion is a little dwarf mare. If any one has a mini who needs a very loving home and can keep kissy company, let us know. They are in NE North Carolina.


----------



## virginia (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi

So sorry to hear about your friends loss. We don't have any adoptions available at this time. What type of mini does your friend want as companion?

If we do get one, she would have to apply through our adoption contract. I hope she finds a great friend for her little Dwarf. Please keep us posted.

Ginny


----------



## 4mymirage (Nov 16, 2003)

Good news, Kissy decided the neighbors little goat was just what she needed and they are now together. Kissy is a little Dwarf mare about 2yrs old, she has had to be cast for severe valgus deformities to her legs but so far no other major problems have surfaced. Her mom takes her to the local post office in her car almost daily, so the whole town helps look after her!


----------



## virginia (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, that is wonderful. I have heard that goats make great companions for horses of all kinds. Little Kissy sounds well loved and so she should be. I was going to ask if your friend would like to adopt her out, but I now see that she has a great home and mom.

If you ever do have a need for CMHR, we're here for you.

Ginny


----------

